# foam?



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 12, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm building my buns a NIC condo, and I was wondering what I could use for flooring. I thought maybe I could use a sheet of foam for the shelves? Like the kind you can pick up at hobby lobby for a dollar, and cover the plywood with it? I'm just concerned about the possibility that it'll get torn up. Fleece here is $10 a yard, so it's a bit too expensive for me to use it for bedding.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to XScargo(not sure if its in the US but check out any liquidation store) and picked up a foam utility mat 4x8' for 20$ and I cut it to fit my NIC cage. I had previously tried the puzzle foam mats but my bun chewed the edges where they met. The foam mat I bought has worked great, no chewing as there is no edges. 

Any foam exercise mats or yoga mats also work. Or my bunny's second level of his NIC condo is covered in cheap indoor/outdoor door mats 12-14$ for a 4x5'.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 12, 2013)

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/12-x-18-black-foam-sheet-5mm-330415/ so something like this should work?


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to big lots, They have big bath rugs for 2 dollars so I use those to cover my buns cage..


----------



## whitelop (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with getting bath mats too. I would be worried that my bun would dig at the foam, chew it and wind up eating it. You would have to be 100% sure that you're buns won't chew or dig them.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess it depends on the mat, but it shouldn't have loops in the fabric that the rabbit;s nails can get caught in & should be low nap so it's less likely to be chewed.


----------



## Troller (Feb 12, 2013)

For my first bun I got a rubber horse stall mat. Heavy as hell but comfortable, fairly easy to clean and durable. For my second I did get puzzle mats, since I plan on her enclosure being temporary but I do worry about her chewing it, or Conan chewing it, but so far so good they pay it little mind. I've only cleaned it a bit but the puzzle mats seem ok for that, not as good as the rubber mat but not too bad.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 12, 2013)

I decided to just use thick boards. I couldn't find NIC cubes anywhere in town so I just bought an xpen. It's blue, which surprised me cause I've only ever seen grey or black ones.


----------

